# Drückeberger



## hannaverena

Hola:
Busco la traducción de la palabra alemana "Drückeberger" - no la encuentro en ningún diccionario. "Drückeberger" es una persona, que tiene un deber, una obligación y que hace todo lo posible para no cumplirlo/la. Ejemplo: un niño tiene que ayudar en casa - pero siempre "tiene que trabajar para la escuela" o tiene otra excusa - en tal caso se dice que es un "Drückeberger". ?Quién puede ayudarme? Gracias.


----------



## Quique Alfaro

Hola:

En mi diccionario viene "candongo". Palabra desconocida para mí.

Según el DRAE:

*candongo**, ga**.*

* 2.* adj. coloq. Que tiene maña para huir del trabajo. U. t. c. s.


----------



## Jonno

Podría ser "procrastinador", que es quien aplaza siempre sus tareas sustituyéndolas por otras menos importantes. El procrastinador no es un simple vago: ocupa su tiempo, pero haciendo algo menos relevante, como por ejemplo poner en orden su agenda de contactos y su buzón de correo electrónico cuando tiene que entregar un trabajo urgente. Al final el procrastinador seguramente acaba su trabajo, incluso destinando a él horas extra, pero ha hecho otras cosas antes innecesariamente. Se considera un trastorno de comportamiento.

Wikipedia: https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Procrastinación


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo te puedo decir un verbo coloquial: *escaquearse* (según el DRAE, *3.* prnl. coloq. Eludir una tarea u obligación en común.). Pero no sé qué sustantivo se podría emplear.


----------



## Namarne

Jaime Bien said:


> Pero no sé qué sustantivo se podría emplear.


¿Ser un _escaqueado_? 
Imagino que debe ser bastante más coloquial que esa palabra alemana, pero es lo que había pensado también.


----------



## Jaime Bien

_Osa_menor_ ha borrado su mensaje, pero creo recordar que había sugerido *holgazán* o *gandul*. La verdad es que tampoco me parece mal. Buen apunte, _Namarne_. "Ser un holgazán" quizá quede mejor que "ser un escaqueado", aunque creo que no tiene exactamemte el matiz de _escaquearse_.


----------



## osa_menor

Hola Jaime,
en mi mensaje borrado había  propuesto "vago _y_ holgazán". Lo he borrado porque estos dos no tienen este matiz de "tiene maña para huir del trabajo". Un Drückeberger inventa excusas para no haber de cumplir deberes molestos.
Creo que el "*candongo*" de "Harry" Alfaro queda mejor.
Y, Drückeberger es bastante coloquial.

Saludos


Un saludo.


----------

